
High Priority Free Software Projects - kirubakaran
http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/priority.html
======
vizard
Umm .. why does this list only contain clones of commercial softwares? I would
rather say that high priority projects are the linux kernel, git, myriad
python and ruby interpreters etc which are widely used and do contain some
design innovations.

~~~
noonespecial
I also feel it a bit disappointing that there were so many "replacements" on
this list.

How about something completely original? How about we start racing the
commercial sector to a worthwhile goal like computer vision, or decent speech
recognition. Anything more inspiring than a "Skype replacement" will do fine.

We just need a few more things where the open source version is the dominate
player, instead of a clunky, half working "free replacement" for commercial
software that wasn't very good to begin with.

~~~
schtog
True. Octave is on the list. As mentioned in the Reddit thread though:
<http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/priority.html> A lot of companies need to use
Matlab because of the large codebase out there that is written in MatLab.

While Octave is good numpy/scipy/matplotlib are also free (in both meanings of
the word) and great software. There is also Sage.

So get started writing machine learning libraries in Python!

